# You watch those rays while I go for that flounder!!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a call yesterday afternoon to go gigging with Snatch It (Daniel). I didn't think I was going to be able to go but as luck would have it (or should I say as an understanding g/f would have it) I was able to go. We meet up and head to one of Daniel's honey holes only to find somebody already there :banghead. So we decided to try another spot and man did we luck out! The highlight of the evening was us chasing down the biggest flounder of the night. This thing would move every time we got within gigging range. He settled right in the middle of a group of big rays. I'm telling Daniel to watch them for me b/c I didn't want to take my eyes off this fish. As luck (or the big guy upstairs)would have it, I was able to stick that fish without getting stuck myself.......whew! It was an awesome night! 










11 total










The man that made it happen










The two biggest of the night


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report, I guess you gotta take risks sometimes for the big one!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Konz, can you believe he didn't even invite his own bro to go!!!!:hoppingmad Man, my feelings are hurt.:reallycrying J/K... Glad you guys hit em hard. Should be some good eatin there.

Daniel's Bro,

onemorecast


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Ray, that is some seriously good eating:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Konz!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

God Almighty those are so big flatties!! Great report!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Ray,I am glad you had a good time!! To much fun will do it again soon!! Hunting down that flounder was hilariousI am still laughing about it!! To bad those other two Doormats got away will get them next time!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I'm buying a gig this weekend....lol.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice Flatties!!!

Hey Konz, slip by the house. I gotamean stainless steal gig.$25.00 and it's yours. I paid $65.00 for at Bass Pro a couple years back, used it a handful of times and it's done nothing but sit in my garage since.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *konz (8/27/2009)*I think I'm buying a gig this weekend....lol.


Did you use that broke down duct tape special my bro had to gig all those flatties??? That light rig was sweet though wasn't it? He needs to invest in a newgig too!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (8/27/2009)*Nice Flatties!!!
> 
> Hey Konz, slip by the house. I gotamean stainless steal gig.$25.00 and it's yours. I paid $65.00 for at Bass Pro a couple years back, used it a handful of times and it's done nothing but sit in my garage since.


I may take you up on that......I'll let you know!

Hey man that gig did the job....lol and that light is awesome!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! way to go guys...thanks for the report and pics...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man !!! Those are some nice flatties :clap


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet :clap


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice flat fish


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats what I talking about-good job:clapand thanks for the:takephoto


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

that is awesome... never been flounder giging but looks like fun...


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Grats Ray and Daniel!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ha ha real funny !!


> *onemorecast (8/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (8/27/2009)*I think I'm buying a gig this weekend....lol.
> ...


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

WoW!! Nice mess of fish you got there. Congradulations. :clap Can't wait to go again. :crying


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You guys racked up on em'! So you might get into doing some more gigging huh? The pics are awesome and I bet you guys had a great dinner with those flatties!

:clap:takephoto:clap:takephoto


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't feel bad Mark, Ithink my invite got lost in the mail too. lol 

Nice fish guys:clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ah, Whatever Robert you can't see them to stick'em anyway! Your wife has to come to do that for you!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, but she's still stuck more than you. lol:banghead:moon:moon:moon


----------

